# regal furnishings



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys just had mh reupholstered at regal wat a great job cream and red leather stunning job.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Pictures? thinking about our truck


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*pic*

how do u put pic up never done it b4


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab company. Did a brill job of our previous motorhome.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> how do u put pic up never done it b4


Get your pictures hosted somewhere like Flickr. Paste the link into your post & the pictures will be in your post 

D.


----------

